# Need help to ID a transformer



## vince_fronda (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new to the train community. I found and bought an old train transformer from a garage sale the other day. I was hoping to look it up to find info about the make and model (and possible repairs) but I haven't been able to find much about this specific model

It reads:
DUAL LOCO PACK
Model 1
Model Rectifier Corporation
Brooklyn 3, N.Y.

I have found the MRC website, but nothing about this specific model.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing it's an old unit. Here's a Dual Loco Pack on eBay, looks to be "vintage" to the max.  I'm not surprised they don't acknowledge it's existence.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

MRC makes a great product, all four of my transformers are vintage 60s/70s issues and work flawlessly. That looks to be their late 50s/early 60s model but should still give you years of service---provided it was well cared for by the original owner and that it didn't spend too much time in a humid environment. The biggest failing point is the capacitors can dry out, but a good electronics hobbyist can change those out at little expense.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It kinda' looks like the stuff I used to build in Bud Boxes, remember those?  That's the gray hammertone finish of a lot of their boxes.


----------



## vince_fronda (Jun 16, 2012)

*That is the one!*

Thank you gunrunnerjohn, that is the exact model I just bought.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-dual-loco-pack-model-rectifier-corp-brooklin-ny-/350543674112

Is there a way to research this model more, others forums, hobbyists, etc that could help me?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What kind of information are you looking for? I'm sure it's a pretty simple box, if it works, I'd just use it. 

Other than doing what I did, using the keywords and doing a search, I'm not sure where I'd look for additional information. You could shoot off an email to MRC and see if they have any archives on this unit.


----------

